# Blackfin tuna



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

When is the best time chum and chunk for them on the edge? I have searched the forum and read report from Oct thru Feb, but when do most of you target them with success? We have plenty of frozen menhaden,homemade chum churn, and understand the technique.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I was hoping somebody would help you out on this. I've caught two at the edge, one by accident retrieving a jig fast and one trolling. I'd like to be able to target them.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The last time I was on a boat and targeted blackfin was about 8yrs ago in Nov. At the time, I was just a guest and really did not know what was going on.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not chunked for them with much success at the edge, I have seen most activity from the tuna out there on the surface and casted small lures at them. that has done better for me that the chumming/chinking thing.... Kind of like chasing the bonita.
We are getting in the best time of the year once the water cools off, they will be getting thicker soon i would think.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Jim is right on,

Cast to them when they are busting the top of the water. Diamond jigs work well. They will also be in with the schools of Bonito. Remember that they are eating small fish and like small lures. One year I made a bunch of lures out of the small 4" plastic squids. I put a 3/8 to 1/2 oz. egg sinker in the head of the squid and rigged it with Sevenstrand wire with a treble hook hanging out the rear. That little cheap lure would catch all kings of pelagics.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Do blackfin hang around near the edge all winter of do the leave once?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been catching blackfin tuna for thirty years on the edge. We anchor up and chum like crazy. The best time is the middle of September through Novemeber. April and May can also be decent. We use live pinfish with a monofilament leader because the kings do not usually bother the pinfish but blackfins love them. Just set pinfish out starting about twenty feet behind the boat. You should not have any trouble catching them right now.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a firm believer in small bait = big tuna. Pinfish, finger mullet or croaker.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

OP-FOR said:


> I am a firm believer in small bait = big tuna. Pinfish, finger mullet or croaker.


The smaller baits even work better on the big yellow fin tuna.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I have chumed for them in January and caught them on the edge. It only took 30 min for them to show up. Also had some Dolphin show up.


----------

